# Weather/Snow Reports



## HD333 (Oct 14, 2009)

What sites do people have saved as favorites for weather/snow reports?

I only rely on Weather.com currently but want to make sure I track storms and predicted snowfall this year, especially for NH.
Thanks in advance.

HD


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2009)

I use www.snow-forecast.com a lot.


----------



## faceplant (Oct 14, 2009)

also check....

weatherunderground
they have boots on the ground- private folks who contribute real time readings
called 'Personal Weather Stations'
http://www.wunderground.com/

accuweather.com


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2009)

I also use NWS Detailed Point Forecasts for area's I hit often


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I also use NWS Detailed Point Forecasts for area's I hit often



This.

I usually use a combination of the NWS along with the Intellicast radars (they take elevation into account) to get a pretty good understanding of what's happening elsewhere.

And if you want to read all sorts of discussion by wanna be meteorologists (and some real mets) go here:

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?act=idx


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2009)

Easternuswx.com Forums.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

HD333 said:


> What sites do people have saved as favorites for weather/snow reports?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-weather-forum/
http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-skiing-snowboarding-trip-reports/
http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-skiing-snowboarding-forum/

Seriously, I let you guys do all the work and get the condensed version here. 

I use wunderground.com on occasion too.


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2009)

I made my own page so I can blast through them all the night before the dump


----------

